#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Новый центр Е.С. Кармапы Оргьена Тринлея Дордже в Москве

## Дмитрий Певко

Публикую по просьбе Виктории Асадовой её путевые заметки и объявление об открытии в Москве нового центра школы Карма Кагью. Его Святейшество лично благословил это начинание и дал будущему центру имя: Карма Дродул Линг. Адрес для связи: karmadrodulling@mail.ru



Все фотографии к рассказу доступны в высоком разрешении по адресу: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/karmadrodulling
Это альбом нашего будущего центра, можете подписаться на обновления. На Новый год планируем совершить такое же паломничество к Его Святейшеству Кармапе Оргьену Тринлею Дордже. Все желающие, присоединяйтесь к нам! Братья и сёстры, приглашаем к сотрудничеству!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Сила благословения*
_Этот рассказ я посвящаю своему другу и учителю Калдену Ламе_

*Вступление*
Приглашаю вас в путешествие вместе со мной по благословенным землям Индии и Непала.
Но это не простое путешествие. Оно связано с уникальной возможностью встретиться с необыкновенными людьми, необычайной природой и экзотикой этих мест. Путешествие под палящим солнцем и морозными ночами. Путешествие за благословением.
Прогуляться по Индии и увидеть ее храмовые красоты, съездить на юг, в Гоа, покупаться в океане... Нет, о таком путешествии даже и не мечтайте. Мы с вами отправимся в святую землю, в Бодхгаю, на встречу с Его Святейшеством 17-м Гьялва Кармапой Оргьеном Тринлеем Дорже, главой линии Карма Кагью. И встреча эта состоится на новогоднем монламе в Бодхгае.

Путь паломника – непредсказуемый путь. Идя на встречу с учителем, можно встретить не только его, но и тех, кого даже и не предполагаешь увидеть. Я столь подробно описываю события, которые произошли со мной и моими друзьями, потому что именно в этом зримо проявляется то, что принято называть силой благословения.
Поделюсь с вами необыкновенными событиями, которые произошли со мной, с Наташей Володиной и Зоей Бадмаевой из Калмыкии, когда мы в январе этого года поехали в Индию на аудиенцию с Кармапой XVII за благословением на открытие центра Его Святейшества в Москве. Все произошло так, как и должно было произойти…

Приезд в Дели
Наш путь начинается в Дели. Дорога из аэропорта на Майн Базар на первый взгляд ничем не отличается от других, но кое-что привносит в эту обычную поездку некую изюминку.
Это зелень, которая вас окружает, где бы вы ни были: зеленая трава, зеленые деревья и редкие для России виды цветов и деревьев. Выезжая из России зимой, сразу попадаешь в лето. Возможно, это и банально звучит, но переживание действительно необычное. На траве меж цветов и деревьев сидят братья наши меньшие – обезьяны. Им, как и людям, совершенно безразлично, кто и куда едет. Но им, так же как и многим живущим, не все равно, голодны они или нет. Они с удовольствием принимают подношения в виде еды от прохожих, но увы, эти дары очень скудны. И все, что остается обезьянам – это попытаться добыть пищу самостоятельно. Благо банановые деревья, возле которых они живут, растут в больших количествах.
Одна из достопримечательностей для туристов в Дели – район Майн Базар. Район гостиниц, торговли, мусора, нищих, велорикш и непередаваемых запахов. Описывать это можно бесконечно, но суть в том, что мы благополучно разместились в гостинице и за час до отправления поезда в Гаю на рикше, как и положено, поехали на вокзал – он находился рядом с тем местом, где мы остановились.
Особенность Индии – вечно опаздывающие поезда. Они могут опаздывать не на двадцать минут, а часов на пять и более. Местные жители к этому привычны. Если у вас есть билеты на нижние места, но вы сели в купе не первыми, шанс сесть на свое место равен нулю, и для этого найдется масса причин. Пассажир, который занял ваше место, либо стар, либо мал, либо глух, либо слеп. Но когда эти старые и малые прибывают на свою станцию, происходит преображение: перед вами предстают такие бодрячки, с таким зорким взглядом, что просто диву даешься. В зависимости от класса вагона вы можете испытывать либо очень большое внимание к своей персоне, либо умеренное, но интересоваться вами будут так или иначе.
Нам повезло: у нас был замечательный попутчик индус Шарад, живущий и работающий в Москве и приехавший в гости к родным. На протяжении всего пребывания в Индии, вплоть до вылета, он был для нас путеводной звездой, помогая в трудную минуту.
Дорога из Гаи в Бодхгаю ничем не отличается от прочих индийских дорог. Та же трясучка в такси, жара… Здесь впервые за все время пребывания в Индии я увидела рабочего слона. Он шел по дороге, везя на себе хозяина. А поскольку дорога была узкая, то, объезжая его, мы вынуждены были ехать чуть ли не вплотную к уличным лавочкам, расположенным у дороги. И это здесь тоже в порядке вещей.

Благословение Богдо-гегена Ринпоче
И вот наконец-то Бодхгая. Встречи со знакомыми, размещение, ресторанчик, посещение Ступы, древо Бодхи, кора – вот наш первый день.
Следующий день принес нам первую радостную встречу: как раз в это время в Бодхгае Богдо-геген Ринпоче проводил монлам школы Джонанг. Мы успели на последний день. После монлама Ринпоче проводил цог, на котором мы присутствовали. Разумеется, мы встретились с ним. Нас было пять человек из Москвы, и Ринпоче всех узнал! Сказать, что это было приятно – практически ничего не сказать. Мы были счастливы! 
Ринпоче спрашивал об учениках в Москве, о жизни в российской столице. В разговоре он упомянул, что если удастся посетить Россию в этом году, он непременно это сделает. В конце этой небольшой аудиенции я попросила у Ринпоче благословение на встречу с Его Святейшеством Кармапой XVII и объяснила, что это встреча нам необходима, чтобы Кармапа дал благословение на открытие его центра в Москве. Ринпоче поддержал меня и сказал, что такой центр в Москве действительно нужен. Это было первое благословение в Бодхгае. Но одно из самых первых я получила еще в Москве от Гарчена Ринпоче.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Бодхгая. Монлам*
И вот пришло время монлама школы Карма Кагью. Е.С. Кармапа приехал рано, его встречали в монастыре Тергар, построенном для него Мингьюром Ринпоче.
Перед самим монламом Е.С. Кармапа по просьбе учеников из Китая дал посвящения Авалокетешвары и Чакрасамвары. Вместе с ним на монлам приехала его родная сестра, которая также повлияла на нашу встречу с Его Святейшеством. Самое примечательное в событиях, в которые мы были вовлечены – это люди, которые помогали нам встретиться с Кармапой. Это были учителя, ринпоче и тулку разных школ. О первом учителе, Богдо-гегене из школы гелуг, я уже рассказала ранее.
Вообще, сам монлам, все, что в это время происходит, – это нечто неординарное. Куда бы ни был обращен взор, кругом красные, желтые, оранжевые, серые и белые одежды. Европейские одежды в этом ярком и многочисленном каскаде красок растворялись, словно капля зеленки в ведре воды. Монахи разных возрастов, от пяти лет до глубоких седин. Дети, женщины, мужчины. И собаки. Да-да, собаки. Они так же, как монахи и миряне, приходили на монлам. Так же, как люди, сидели и слушали молитвы. С ними в обнимку сидели дети-монахи. Отсутствие кошек в городе и на монламе нам объяснили тем, что их просто нет здесь, не живут. А вот почему не живут, у каждого рассказчика своя версия. 
Но помимо животных, букашек, червячков и бабочек на монламе присутствовали и пернатые – голуби. Они повсюду, как и собаки, но у них преимущество: их жилье – крыши домов, монастырей, памятников и, конечно же, ступ. Чаще всего их можно увидеть именно на ступах – знают птички, где комфортней. На ступах изображено очень много божеств, и все они помечены присутствием этих пернатых. Кроме голубей, изредка можно было увидеть ворон и парящих в небе орлов.
На смену всему доброму и светлому обязательно приходит что-то грустное и серое – как в привычных сказках о добрых и злых, богатых и бедных, счастливых и несчастных. Это неизбежно, ибо в этом и заключается наша жизнь на земле. Я полагаю, вы уже поняли, о ком пойдет речь… Их можно встретить всегда и везде, но в Индии подобный образ жизни является еще и работой: нищие и изуродованные болезнью инвалиды любого возраста. Ребенок еще и ходить не может, но уже вместе с мамой или сестрой протягивает ручку, выпрашивая деньги или еду. Ребенок постарше какое-то время будет идти за вами и клянчить милостыню, затем развернется и уйдет. Если ваше сердце проявит сострадание и вы дадите то, что посчитаете нужным, то за несколько секунд вы можете оказаться в плотном кольце таких же детей и взрослых, которые будут требовать и кричать, чтобы вы им что-либо подали. Вы даже опомниться не успеете, как окажетесь в этом живом кольце – они появляются моментально. И если рядом с вами не окажется европейца, который помог бы вам в этой ситуации, то остается только одно, как говорил Миронов в фильме «Брильянтовая рука»: «Руссо туристо, облико морале». Идете с каменным лицом, молча, не отвечая на просьбы и прижав к себе сумку или кошелек. У нищих есть свои территориальные границы. Пока дойдете, возможно, кто-нибудь из местных жителей их разгонит, или же поможет соотечественник. Мне приходилось несколько раз спасать таким методом очень сострадательных людей. Когда турист не одинок, они отстают довольно быстро.
Но невзирая на такое грустное отступление, в целом, как и везде, люди очень отзывчивые. Им интересна европейская культура. Они могут долго и много рассказывать о том, как они живут, что происходит в их жизни. Они любопытны и любознательны. Но вот удивительное дело: Бодхгая – святое место, место силы, как принято сейчас говорить. Здесь ежегодно проводят монлам и посвящения Кармапа, Далай-лама и много больших учителей, но людей, живущих в этом городе, совершенно не интересуют ни эти события, ни люди, дающие учения. Мне это напомнило притчу о бедняке, нашедшем темный камень и корку хлеба. Не разобравшись с камнем, он его выкинул. А камень-то надо было просто почистить, приложив небольшое усилие. И вместо камня у бедняка был бы кусок золота, на который он мог бы покупать хлеб каждый день. Камень выброшен, корка съедена. Ну что ж, у каждого свой путь, свой рай и свой ад…

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Титамеда
Встреча с монахиней Титамедой из школы Тхеравада. Общение с ней равносильно большому красивому летнему полю, на котором растет множество разных цветов. Легкий ветерок нежно касается вас, колышет травы и цветы, несет с собою нежный, благоухающий запах природы. Муравьи мирно пробегают по вашим ногам, просто преодолевая неожиданно возникшее препятствие на своем пути. Бабочки своими крылышками касаются вашего лица и рук, будто приглашают познакомиться с ними. И покой, бесконечный покой и умиротворение. А вы пришли в это поле как раз в надежде отдохнуть от городской суеты и смога. И после пережитого покоя и умиротворения становится совершенно ясно, как жить дальше. Ее спокойный голос и совершенно понятные ответы на вопросы располагали к бесконечным беседам.
Пхунцок Ринпоче
Во время монлама я встретилась с Пхунцоком Ринпоче из Непала, он приезжал к нам в Москву в прошлом году и давал краткое учение по медитации. Всех желающих он пригласил к себе в непальский монастырь Карма Лекшей Линг, где более подробно даст это учение еще раз.
Мы с Зоей и Наташей заранее готовились к этой встрече в Непале и, безусловно, были настроены на эту поездку. 
Я обратилась к Ринпоче с просьбой помочь нам встретиться с Его Святейшеством, на что Ринпоче с радостью отозвался. Нам предложили написать письмо и с этим письмом идти к секретарю Кармапы. Попасть к секретарю оказалось не менее проблематично, чем к самому Кармапе: нас не пускала охрана. 
Мингьюр Ринпоче
На протяжении монлама Мингьюр Ринпоче (он построил в Бодхгае монастырь для Его Святейшества) по вечерам подробно объяснял нам, как делать нендро в передаче Е.С. Кармапы XVII. Друзья мои, я не умаляю ничьих возможностей по разъяснению учений, тем более многое зависит и от переводчика, но то, как рассказывал Мингьюр Ринпоче… Даже мне, не знающей английского языка, было многое понятно. Ринпоче рассказывал и показывал – о, как он это делал! Я даже не могу подобрать слова, чтобы все это действо описать. Те полтора–два часа, которые нам уделял Ринпоче, пролетали мгновенно. Несколько раз Его Святейшество проходил по балкону во время лекции, но мало кто это замечал, поскольку в центре всеобщего внимания был Мингьюр Ринпоче. Зал смеялся, ахал и аплодировал, это был единый поток. И как же нам было грустно, что объяснения Ринпоче подошли к концу. Конечно, мы решили встретиться с Мингьюром Ринпоче. Мы высказали ему свой восторг, восхищение, уважение и пригласили в Россию. После дифирамбов, на которые, впрочем, Ринпоче не очень-то обратил внимание, я рассказала, какая у нас цель в Бодхгае, и попросила помочь в аудиенции с Его Святейшеством. Мингьюра Ринпоче очень впечатлила наша устремленность, он порекомендовал нам встретиться с сестрой Кармапы и вверил нас своему секретарю-монаху, который помог нам сделать это без лишних вмешательств со стороны охраны.
На фоне Его Святейшества его сестра просто Дюймовочка – маленькая, хрупкая. Она выслушала нас очень внимательно и, поняв, какие у нас возникли проблемы, вверила нас опять секретарю Мингьюра Ринпоче и сказала, что мы непременно встретимся с Его Святейшеством.
Вот так: благодаря Пхунцоку Ринпоче, Мингьюру Ринпоче, его секретарю и сестре самого Кармапы мы беспрепятственно оказались перед дверью секретаря Его Святейшества. Нас попросили подождать, поскольку секретарь был занят.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Первая встреча с Кармапой
Стоим, ждем. Минут через пять по балкону, где мы стояли, будто вихрь пронесся.
Что, куда, зачем? Вроде, только что все было спокойно. На наших лицах написано удивление. Но буквально через секунду все становится понятно: это охрана Его Святейшества, это предупреждение: идет Кармапа! А что делать-то? Упасть некуда, второй этаж, спрятаться тоже некуда. И вот мы с Наташей Володиной (она помогла написать письмо для Кармапы на английском языке и выступала в качестве переводчика в переговорах с учителями и местными жителями) стоим и ждем, что будет дальше. Но ничего особенного и не произошло: Кармапа, увидев наши удивленные лица, улыбнулся, кивнул нам головой и пошел дальше.
Через несколько минут мы зашли к секретарю Кармапы и изложили свою просьбу и намерения, на что он предложил связаться с ним через несколько дней, потому что после получения письма Его Святейшество должен был помедитировать над ним. Ура! Лед тронулся! Для этого пришлось прибегнуть к помощи семерых людей. Да их наверняка было больше. Одной из них была ученица Его Святейшества израильтянка Яя, юрист по образованию, которая и помогла нам написать письмо-обращение к Кармапе. За две недели, проведенные в Бодхгае, я на себе почувствовала: мир не без добрых людей.

31 декабря Его Святейшество поздравил нас с Новым годом, и когда мы разъезжались из монастыря после учения, по желанию Его Святейшества для нас был запущен необычайный салют! Как и положено русским людям, мы тоже встретили Новый год.

Цог с Кармапой
После монлама Его Святейшество провел цог. Было много красивых подношений для Кармапы, и затем во время цога все участники делали подношение хадаками и свечами – воистину красивейшее зрелище. Во время подношения хадаков все присутствующие, повторяя вслед за Кармапой слова молитвы, подбрасывали хадаки вверх. Фейерверк красок, от белого разных оттенков до темно-синего! Пять цветов подобно салюту поднимались вверх, к деревьям и небу, а затем опускались обратно в руки. И это действо повторялось довольно долго. С каким азартом и радостью монахи всех возрастов повторяли этот ритуал! Куда ни бросишь взгляд – вокруг глаза, излучающие радость, и улыбки.
После подношения хадаков пришло время подношения света. Поскольку уже темнело, всем были розданы свечи; мы держали их в руках и зажгли, когда началась молитва. Свечи горели вокруг дерева Бодхи, вокруг алтаря Его Святейшества, повсюду – на земле, на невысоких ступах, на ступеньках. При взгляде сверху это зрелище напоминало ночное море, в котором отражается луна: если эту волшебную лунную дорожку задеть рукой, от нее пойдут волны и брызги. Такими брызгами казались свечи в руках людей.
Кармапа поздравил нас с окончанием монлама. На следующий день была общая аудиенция с Кармапой и концерт. Перед концертом нам сообщили, что индийское правительство выдало Кармапе паспорт и теперь Его Святейшество может беспрепятственно выезжать за пределы Индии. Я вряд ли смогу передать то ликование и аплодисменты, которые сотрясли стены монастыря!
По окончании монлама секретарь Его Святейшества, зная о моем желании встретиться с Кармапой по поводу организации центра, сообщил мне, что Кармапа не может принять меня в Бодхгае, но если у нас есть возможность приехать в Дхарамсалу, то эта встреча наверняка произойдет. Мы, естественно, согласились на это предложение. А утром следующего дня Кармапа уехал из Бодхгаи.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Святые места и встреча с Аянгом Ринпоче
Перед Дхарамсалой у нас была запланирована поездка в Непал, к Пхунцоку Ринпоче. Обстоятельства позволяли нам встретиться с Ринпоче в его монастыре. Но прежде чем отправиться в Непал, мы на несколько дней задержались в Бодхгае, чтобы посетить знаменитые места: Раджгир, где Будда дал учения Праджняпарамиты, Наланду –красивейшее место с развалинами древнего монастыря-университета, пещеру Махакалы. И еще одно из важных событий, происходящих в это время в Бодхгае – приезд Аянга Ринпоче. Каждый год он дает здесь учение пховы.
Рассказывать подробно о посещении этих святых мест я здесь не буду, ибо это отдельный большой разговор. Но встречу с Ринпоче непременно кратко опишу. 

Аянг Ринпоче
Аянг Ринпоче помогал Кармапе и поддерживал его с тех самых пор, как тот бежал в Индию. Ведь именно Кармапа XVI попросил Аянга Ринпоче передавать учение пховы, чему Ринпоче и следует до сих пор. Я сама уже получала пхову у Ринпоче, когда его пригласили в Москву осенью 2004 года. В этот раз, помимо учения, я попросила у Ринпоче благословение на встречу с Кармапой XVII, объяснив суть просьбы. Это было второе благословение, полученное от ламы школы Дрикунг Кагью. После этого мы со спокойной душой собрались в Непал.
Нам понадобились сутки на дорогу. Описывать ее не буду, ибо какой эпизод ни взять, выйдет целый рассказ на несколько страниц. Впечатлений хватило не на одну жизнь, и мне пришлось бы написать отдельную книгу «Передвижение по Индии и Непалу».

НЕПАЛ
И вот мы прибыли в Непал... Ступа Манджушри на холме Бодхнатх – та самая знаменитая ступа с глазами и бинду, которое принимают за третий глаз. Ощущение сказочное.
Поскольку мы жили на Бодхнатхе, а монастырь Пхунцока Ринпоче находился в противоположной стороне Катманду, в районе ступы Сваямбху, мы каждое утро в течение пяти дней ездили на лекции. Мы также посетили монастырь и пещеру Падмасабхавы, монастырь Ваджрайогини, город бывших королей Непала – Потан.
В последний день лекций мы, как обычно, вышли из ворот ступы Бодхнатх – и не обнаружили ни одного такси. Забастовка. Я особо не придала этому значения: как говорится, с кем не бывает. И решили мы пойти пешком на последнюю лекцию, заодно и попрощаться с Ринпоче и ребятами. Те полчаса, что уходили обычно на поездку, обошлись нам теперь в три часа пешего хода. Представьте себе что-то вроде МКАДа при жаре 35 градусов, аромат жженых автомобильных покрышек, толпы непальцев, идущих по дороге с советскими серпасто-молоткастыми флагами и скандирующих на непонятном языке свои требования. Ни одной машины, кроме скорой помощи. Если вдруг смелый водитель и рисковал проехать по дороге, его немедленно останавливали. Если он не имел отношения к партии бастующих, водителя и пассажиров просто вытаскивали из машины и прокалывали шины. Ну а если люди не хотели выходить, то машину раскачивали с неимоверной силой.
Вот в таком очумевшем состоянии от увиденного, от жары и от самой дороги мы приползли в монастырь. Естественно, мы опоздали на лекцию. Но Ринпоче нас принял, выслушал и сказал, что мы не просто пришли попрощаться, но этим путешествием как бы сделали гуру-йогу. Он подарил для центра плакат Прибежища Карма Кагью, благословил нас на поездку и встречу с Кармапой, сказал, что будет молиться за нас и попросил нас держать его в курсе событий. Это было третье благословение, уже от Ринпоче школы Карма Кагью…

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Возвращались мы той же дорогой, но к середине нашего пути она уже была открыта и началось небольшое движение машин. Однако и в этом случае водители не рисковали, а старались везти пассажиров закоулками.
Счастливые и благостные, мы с Зоей на следующий день с вещами вышли из гостиницы к автобусу. Но каково же было наше отчаяние, когда нам сообщили, что дорога закрыта. ”No bus, bandits”. Отчаяние – это еще слабо сказано. Ведь никто не знает, когда откроется дорога! Если уж непальцы собрались бастовать, то одним днем не отделаться, эта забастовка затянется на несколько месяцев. 
Оставив вещи и свои координаты в турагенстве, мы пошли в кафе. Мы старались узнать у людей, как долго продлится все это, но от многих слышали: «Несколько недель или месяцев». Совершенно расстроенные, мы вышли из кафе. Перед нами стоял Аянг Тулку Ринпоче! Мы поведали Ринпоче о сложившейся ситуации, благо с нами была наша знакомая из Москвы, которая помогла с переводом. Ринпоче ответил, что все есть карма, что он будет молиться и что надо звонить Кармапе. Он улыбнулся и ушел. Состояние шока – это слабо сказано. Что делать? И понес нас ветер кармы к ступе Бодхнатх. Наши молитвы были устремлены к учителям и самой Ступе. Кто бывал в отчаянном положении, тот знает, что только молитва спасает. Сказав в конце концов: «Пусть все будет так, как угодно Будде и Кармапе», мы отправились в кафе. Голод не тетка, как говорится. Зайдя в кафе, я услышала, как монахи читают садхану Махакалы. Рядом находился монастырь Кармапы. Забыв о заказанном ужине, я просто побежала к монастырю. Постучав в ворота, я спросила: «Махакала?» Монах кивнул головой. Следующая моя фраза была по-русски: «Мне очень надо!» Уж не знаю, что понял монах, но он меня пропустил. Я взбежала по ступенькам на второй этаж, в зал, где монахи-подростки читали садхану, села и часа полтора слушала молитвы. Махакала – Защитник Кармапы, об этом мне Пхунцок Ринпоче еще в Москве сказал. Ну а к кому как не к Защитнику обращаться?!
В кафе я вернулась немного успокоенной. Вечером мы легли спать довольно рано, все же в расстроенных чувствах.
Но утром в восемь к нам стали стучать так неистово, что куда и сон девался! Из-за двери доносились призывные голоса. Идя открывать, Зоя успела сказать одну фразу: «Мы сегодня уезжаем». Нам обеим этого очень хотелось, и мы рассчитывали услышать именно эту новость. Даже не зная английского и тибетского, мы все поняли и уже через 15 минут буквально выбежали из номера.
После назначенного времени мы ждали выезда автобуса около двух часов, пока волонтеры собрали всех, кто должен был отправиться этим рейсом. Перед отправлением мы с Зоей пошли к ступе, все же немного грустно было уезжать, да еще при таких обстоятельствах. Ведь здесь оставались наши друзья, которые нам очень помогли, пока мы жили в Непале. Им еще предстояло выехать из Непала, и как сложится их путь в пункт назначения, было совершенно неизвестно, поскольку и сами непальцы были удивлены, что забастовка окончилась так скоро.

Сила благословения
Опережая события, расскажу новость, которая меня потрясла. Поскольку это касалось нашего визита к Его Святейшеству Кармапе, новость произвела неизгладимое впечатление. 
Находясь в Дели перед отлетом в Москву, я решила пройтись вечером по магазинчикам на Майн Базаре и совершенно случайно (ну это спорный вопрос, конечно) встретила наших соотечественников – молодую пару. Ребята пытались выбрать вещи для себя. Подобные изделия я видела в Непале и поделилась с ними воспоминаниями, посоветовав съездить в Непал лишь в том случае, если они только начинают свой круиз. На что ребята мне совершенно спокойно ответили, что они уже были в Непале, им очень сложно было въехать в страну, поскольку 23 января был единственный день, когда дорогу открыли утром – а вечером уже закрыли. 23 января мы с Зоей Бадмаевой с опозданием на одни сутки выехали из Непала! Услышав это, я была просто потрясена! Дорога в Непал с 23 января была закрыта до апреля. Благословение учителей и наши молитвы были услышаны! Значит, нам действительно надо было встретиться с Его Святейшеством!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А как же наши друзья добирались?! Моя приятельница долго мне не писала, но когда ответила, я была в шоке. Как она сама написала: «Врагу не пожелаешь». Судьба Ольги так и осталась неизвестной. С компьютером она на вы, на телефонные звонки не отвечает. И самое грустное: она оставалась с минимальной суммой денег, как раз, чтобы доехать до Дели и вылететь в Прибалтику, поскольку предложила нам материальную помощь, зная, что у нас длинный путь к Кармапе.
Как мы ехали на последнем сиденье непальского автобуса, по непальским дорогам – это отдельная история. Главное, что мы доехали до Дели, и ночью 24 января автобус привез нас в Манджукатилу – район с тибетской колонией, откуда отправлялись автобусы на Дхарамсалу. 25 января утром я купила два последних билета (слава Будде, не последние ряды!) на вечерний автобус, и 26 января в семь утра мы прибыли на место. В 11:00 у нас должна была состояться аудиенция с Е.С. Кармапой.

*Дхарамсала*
Жигжид
Мы приехали в жаркий солнечный день. Мы с Зоей были заранее настроены на что-то влажное и холодное, но погода нам явно улыбалась. Мы удачно разместились в гостинице рядом с Тактеном Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, с этим нам тоже помогли. Затем я отправилась в Тактен за Жигжидом, с которым у меня была договоренность, что он поможет нам с переводом на аудиенции.
Кто же такой Жигжид? Многие в Москве и Бурятии знают его как монаха и ученика Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. Он окончил десятилетнее обучение в монастыре Дрепунг Гоман – курс тибетской философии. По окончании обучения переводит тексты учений по просьбе Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. Несколько раз он приезжал в Москву вместе с Ринпоче, сопровождал монахов в туре по России – они в нескольких городах строили песочные мандалы. В совершенстве знает тибетский язык и несколько раз переводил учения Ринпоче в России. Прекрасно объясняет философию. В прошлом году по благословению Ринпоче он в течении нескольких месяцев вместе с группой людей провел ретрит по чоду – шли по дорогам Индии, не заходя в жилые дома, жили только в палатках.
Имея монастырское образование по курсу философии, Жигжид очень понятно и доступно объясняет учение Будды. Переводчик ему не нужен, и люди могут обращаться к нему с вопросами без каких-либо затруднений. Он несколько раз помогал в организации аудиенции с Е.С. Далай-ламой, выступая при этом в роли переводчика. Я знаю Жигжида 7 лет и ни разу не пожалела об этом знакомстве. Сколько же у него терпения! Он может объяснять долго или кратко в зависимости от заданного вопроса, но точно. И вот что удивительно: люди, которым Жигжид не очень нравится, которые пытались убедить других отказаться от общения с ним, в итоге сами растеряли свое влияние. А Жигжид по-прежнему переводит тексты и помогает Ринпоче. Те, кто из-за своих амбиций и боязни потерять власть над людьми запугивают и обманывают ищущих, попадают в неприятные ситуации.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Аудиенция с Е.С.Кармапой. Благословение
Жигжид, я и Зоя Бадмаева в девять утра отправились в нижнюю Дхарамсалу, в монастырь Гьюто, на личную аудиенцию к Его Святейшеству. Все было как во сне. И теперь значение этого высказывания мне понятно.
Мы подождали час, оформились – тоже не без приключений, но это уже не столь важно, нам и в этой ситуации помогли, пошли навстречу. Сейчас мы втроем были как единое целое. И с кем бы, что бы ни произошло, это касалось каждого из нас. Но и тут нас поддержали благословения.
Перед самой аудиенцией я рассказала Жигжиду, ради чего мы приехали к Кармапе, чтобы в случае заминки с моей стороны Жигжид сумел помочь. Когда подошло время идти в зал, все, что хотелось сказать и сделать, показалось трудновыполнимым. Я всецело доверилась судьбе и Жигжиду как переводчику, и 20-минутная аудиенция прошла незаметно. Мы начали с простираний у ног Его Святейшества, поднесли хадаки и подарки. Сев по приглашению Кармапы рядом с ним, я рассказала, почему мы так настойчиво добивались этой аудиенции. 
Когда я первый раз увидела Его Святейшество год назад в Сарнатхе, он показался мне исполненным величия и мощи. Передо мной был необыкновенно сильный человек. На тот момент Кармапе исполнился 21 год, но стоящая за ним духовная сила его воплощений просто завораживала. Его юные лета были помножены на 16 прошлых жизней, наполненных мудростью и практикой! И сейчас, находясь в Дхарамсале и сидя возле него, я опять почувствовала эту мощь всем своим существом. Его глаза как сканер. В этот момент я поняла, если что-то и не доскажу, Кармапа все поймет и увидит. Я попросила Его Святейшество дать благословение на организацию его центра в Москве и дать имя центру. Кармапа выслушал нас и сказал, что прежде чем дать имя центру, он помедитирует и через несколько дней даст нам документ. Затем он благословил тханки, которые я привезла из Непала – изображения Белой Тары и Махакалы его собственной работы. Я попросила тханкописцев скопировать репродукции по всем канонам техники, и Его Святейшеству они понравились.
Все, что можно было благословить для центра, было благословлено. И то, ради чего мы так долго ехали на аудиенцию к Кармапе, наконец-то свершилось! Благословение на создание центра было получено! Мы рассказали о том, что если будут складываться обстоятельства, то мы непременно приедем с группой людей на монлам или на какое-либо другое учение Кармапы и попросили, чтобы Его Святейшество прислал в центр учителя для проведения учений в Москве. Его Святейшество принял нашу просьбу. Затем Кармапа подарил нам конверты, и мы сфотографировались.



После аудиенции мы, естественно, полюбопытствовали, в чем заключается содержимое конвертов, и обнаружили в них благословленные веревочки, пилюли Его Святейшества и китайские пластины. У меня их оказалось две, случайно или нет, это уже не важно. Эти пластины с изображением божеств, людей, животных, колеса и черепахи-парка символизируют гармонию пространства для живых и ушедших. Вторая пластина предназначена, конечно же, будущему центру. Иначе каким образом при раздаче конвертов у меня оказалось две пластины?
Сказать, что мы были счастливы, значит практически ничего не сказать. У нас впереди была еще неделя!
Мы обязательно должны были увидеться с Богдо-гегеном Ринпоче, и, если получится, попасть на аудиенцию к Е.С. Далай-ламе. Но это казалось нечто запредельным: слишком мало времени у нас было впереди для такого мероприятия.
После аудиенции у меня и у Зои стало болеть все тело. Казалось, что каждый сосудик, косточка и клеточка выворачиваются наизнанку. Наши стоны были слышны на весь коридор. Зоя, поворачиваясь с одного бока на другой и ища удобное положение, сказала мне: «Ничего, завтра утром будешь бегать, как ни в чем не бывало» Это звучало как насмешка над моими страданиями, но ее слова оказались пророческими.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Богдо-геген
На следующий день мы отправились к Богдо-гегену Ринпоче. Он в это время был в ретрите, и зная, что мы все-таки приехали, он принял нас. Катя, ученица Ринпоче, которую я просила помочь в согласовании даты аудиенции с Е.С. Кармапой, пока мы были в Непале, рассказала мне, что когда Ринпоче узнал, в какой мы оказались печальной ситуации из-за забастовки, он молился за нас в своем ретрите. Что тут можно сказать?!
Увидев нас, Ринпоче очень обрадовался. Мы рассказали ему о прошедшей аудиенции, поблагодарили за помощь, которая была обращена для нас. Ринпоче пригласил нас на следующий день на цог-чод.

Три оракула Е.С. Далай-ламы
Затем у нас были встречи с оракулом Е.С. Далай-ламы – Годоном. У него свой монастырь в Дхарамсале. Нам повезло, он принял нас, будучи в ретрите. Наши вопросы он записал и сказал, что ответ даст на следующий день после своей медитационной сессии. На простые вопросы личного характера он отвечал сразу. За его монастырем находится монастырь второго оракула Его Святейшества – Нечунга. Мы в прошлом году были у него на аудиенции в Амравати, когда Его Святейшество давал посвящение Калачакры. В этом году мы с Нечунгом не встретились: он был в отъезде. И еще нам повезло встретить третьего оракула Его Святейшества, женщину. Эта встреча была случайной и мимолетной.

Дхарамсала
О Дхарамсала, сколько же в тебе загадочного и интересного! Природа сказочная! Утром горы могут быть одного цвета, в обед другого, а вечером чуть ли не сама форма их меняется. И открывается необыкновенный вид с верхней Дхарамсалы на нижнюю. Когда солнце восходит, то вся нижняя Дхарамсала озаряется необыкновенным оранжевым светом. Листья и хвоя переливаются диковинными красками. С высоты нижняя Дхарамсала выглядит так, будто большой кусок города резко оборвался вниз и, пролетев несколько километров, остановил свой полет. И над этим обрывом в небе парят орлы. Горы сказочные, рериховские…
Дороги очень крутые, как подъемы, так и спуски. Идя по ним, я просто удивлялась, как здесь ходят местные жители. Но, видно, это дело привычки.

Аудиенция с Е.С. Далай-ламой
Она произошла спонтанно. Особо надежды не было, что нам разрешат увидеться с ним. Но где наша не пропадала! Нас встретил племянник Его Святейшества и совершенно спокойно сказал: «Нет, потому что должна пойти монгольская группа». Но на аудиенцию к Далай-ламе с нашей стороны было всего три человека. Ни на какие доводы, что мы уезжаем и что нам очень надо, он не реагировал. Ну что ж, последняя попытка! После того как мы трижды обратились к нему с жалобным «пли-из», его сердце повернулось к нам с состраданием. Нам разрешили встретиться с Его Святейшеством!
Оставив в приемной сумки и фотоаппарат и пройдя проверку, мы через пару минут оказались во дворе монастыря Его Святейшества, присоединившись к небольшой группе тибетцев и монголов. Так же, как и во время первой встречи с Кармапой, внезапно началась суматоха. Но даже привыкнув, что Будды появляются неожиданно, мы и на этот раз были застигнуты врасплох. Далай-лама стоял в окружении охраны и ждал, пока каждый из присутствующих пройдет мимо него. Сначала прошла монгольская группа. Когда настала моя очередь приветствовать Его Святейшество, я сказала: «Россия, Москва». Его Святейшество протянул руку – она оказалась мягкая и нежная. Как жаль, что рукопожатие было таким коротким! Но какое счастье я испытала! Когда Далай-лама пожал мне руку, я поняла, что такое Пустота. Передо мной стоял Будда. 
С какой отеческой заботой он говорил со своими соотечественниками – а они плакали, как дети! В словах Его Святейшества было столько доброты и заботы, что даже без знания тибетского языка это было понятно по звучанию его речи, по выражению лица, по тому, как он их гладил. И стало совершенно ясно, почему плакали тибетцы.
Затем нашей группе предложили сфотографироваться с Далай-ламой. 



Выйдя от Его Святейшества, мы даже не заметили, как за нами на машине выехал Богдо-геген Ринпоче.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Последняя аудиенция с Е.С. Кармапой
За день до отъезда из Дхарамсалы мы пошли на аудиенцию к Е.С. Кармапе и за документом для центра. На этот раз переводчиком была Ира, монашка, тоже наша соотечественница. Она уже седьмой год учится в монастыре Богдо-гегена. Ирина в совершенстве владеет английским и тибетским языками.
Его Святейшество вручил нам документ с названием центра: Карма Дродул Линг, который он подписал и поставил свою печать. Еще раз мы получили благословение для себя, для центра и для людей, имеющих отношение к центру. Затем нам выдали для центра портреты Его Святейшества, подписанные им самим золотой краской, несколько мелких подарочков и познакомили с человеком, который отвечает за связи с общественностью.

Последняя аудиенция с Богдо-гегеном
В день отъезда мы пришли попрощаться с Ринпоче. Не скрою, было грустно. Ринпоче подарил нам для центра календарь с изображением всех Кармап, попросив их разместить на стенах в рамочке, подарил два текста нендро Е.С. Кармапы XVI, подписанные Кармапой, сказав при этом: «Мы были друзьями. Я был его учеником, в его прошлой жизни». Сколько тепла было в голосе Ринпоче! А глаза светились таким добром! Смотря в глаза Ринпоче, я поняла, что такое свет добра. 
Как же я рада за ребят, которые так близко находятся к Ринпоче! Я пишу о Ринпоче, как будто он мой родной любимый дедушка – таким он показался мне, когда я увидела его первый раз в Москве в 2000 году. Я видела его за эти семь лет и гневным, и добрым, но ощущение родства никогда меня не покидало.

Полтора месяца необыкновенных событий подошли к концу. Все те благословения, которыми мы были одарены, которые нас поддерживали и помогали, помощь окружавших нас людей и вера в положительный исход событий довели нас до монастыря Е.С. Кармапы и Е.С. Далай-ламы и встречи с ними. 
Я благодарна всем им безмерно!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Московский центр Его Святейшества Кармапы XVII Оргьена Тринлея Дордже
Karma Drodul Ling*

Все, кому интересны жизнь и учение Его Святейшества Кармапы, кто хочет услышать, увидеть и пригласить Его Святейшество и других учителей, поехать на учения, присоединяйтесь к нам. Не всем доступны поездки, но если приложить усилия, помноженные на желания и устремления, учителя непременно приедут к вам. А как сложатся обстоятельства после встречи, нам неведомо. Имеющие возможность помочь, не стесняйтесь! Идущих по зову сердца не остановит ни зависть, ни злой умысел. 
Этот центр ваш. Благословение Его Святейшества распространяется на всех, кто заинтересован в центре и хочет, чтобы этот центр жил. И жизнь центра будет зависеть от вашей мудрости и устремленности.



Да продлится жизнь учителей в здравии, на многие лета! 
Да смогут все устремленные и ищущие встретиться с ними и услышать из их уст Дхарму Будд!
Да сможет каждый встретиться со своим учителем!
Да распространится учение Карма Кагью в России и за пределами ее!
Да пройдут светлые стопы Кармапы XVII по нашей российской земле!
Да благословят его руки всех, кто жаждет получить его благословение!
Да услышат его голос, дарующий Учение, все устремленные к познанию!
О великий йогин Кармапа XVII, да будет услышана эта молитва-обращение, невзирая на расстояния!
Да развеются все препятствия и преграды для твоей встречи с российскими учениками!
Кармапа ченно!
22 августа 2007г., г. Москва
1:46

*Виктория Асадова
Адрес для переписки:* karmadrodulling@mail.ru

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Документ с названием центра, написанным самим Кармапой, и его личной печатью:


Большой размер:
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/karmadrodulling/1/s-114.jpg

----------


## Бхусуку

Karmapa kyenno!

----------


## Таши

Хотелось бы поправить (хотя это и несущественно), что Лама Пунцок официально не является Ринпоче и часто это подчёркивает. Его зовут Ven. Choje Lama Phuntsok.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Очень интересный рассказ и приключения о путешествии в Индию и Непал, спасибо как будто там побывал.  :Smilie:  зы в любом случае изучение и практика Дхармы это здорово! Что бы там ни было, пусть у вас все действительно получится и достигнете внезапного просветления!

----------

